
IT Admin Trashes Railroad Company's Network Before He Leaves - Caveman_Coder
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/legal/it-admin-trashes-railroad-companys-network-before-he-leaves/
======
TheChaplain
I find it hard to understand why one would do something like this, effectively
sabotaging your own career and likely facing severe legal consequences..

~~~
newusertoday
for the same reason other crime happens, they don't pause and think about
consequences before taking action.

